# Nilfisk E140.2 Pressure Washer



## Short1e

Hi Guys...

I'm hoping for some help here, as I'm having no luck with Nilfisk at all, which has really disappointed me 

I purchased the above pressure washer from B&Q's sister company from online... Cant remember when I got it exactly, but its developed a fault, which seems to be getting worse.

2 weeks ago, I purchased a new house and lance from QWashers on eBay, everything was great.... Then last week, it started pulsing... Then yesterday, It was pulsing even more, then when I switched it on to use, it was as though I had pressed the trigger, when i hadn't.

Any one have any idea what it could be, and where I could get it repaired?

Thanks


----------



## DetailedClean

happens to mine too... i think sometimes it pulses when its not getting enough water, always fixed for me when i twist the tap some more

'it was as though I had pressed the trigger' - did this mean the water was coming out? If so there is a latch under the handle which couldve been on?


----------



## Tips

I had an E140 which started pulsing, later on I found out that the external water supply pressure was turned low which caused this effect.

In the meantime I returned three pressure washers, which were pulsing because of the 'low' pressure from the external water tap.

I would contact B&Q about your troubles, and see how you go from there.

The sister website was diy-nextday.com which is now integrated into the main B&Q website, their customer Services is 0845 609 6688

Hope that helps.


----------



## Short1e

DetailedClean said:


> happens to mine too... i think sometimes it pulses when its not getting enough water, always fixed for me when i twist the tap some more
> 
> 'it was as though I had pressed the trigger' - did this mean the water was coming out? If so there is a latch under the handle which couldve been on?


Yeh I did check the latch... Imagine pulling the trigger and the water comes out as it should so.. Well I wasn't pressing the trigger but it was still coming out 



Tips said:


> I had an E140 which started pulsing, later on I found out that the external water supply pressure was turned low which caused this effect.
> 
> In the meantime I returned three pressure washers, which were pulsing because of the 'low' pressure from the external water tap.
> 
> I would contact B&Q about your troubles, and see how you go from there.
> 
> The sister website was diy-nextday.com which is now integrated into the main B&Q website, their customer Services is 0845 609 6688
> 
> Hope that helps.


I rang B&Q, and because its over 12 months, I'd have to go direct to Nilfisk.... 

We have 2 external taps, so I tried to other one yesterday, but still the same.

Its spraying water out when its even switched off, its as though the water is getting through somewhere, where it shouldn't be


----------



## DetailedClean

it def sounds as if busted... contact Nilfisk and see what they say I guess its the only option


----------



## Tips

Also check the garden hose that is supplying water to the washer, make sure there are no kinks, leaks, and that the connectors are on nice and tight with no drips coming out.

Again, due to the pulsing issue, I replaced my hose with an ultra tough, anti kink hose and replaced all the plastic hozelock connectors with brass ones.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DetailedClean

I agree with Tips... besides the water just coming out issue the pulsing in my experience is always down to a water supply issue (not enough getting to the PW)


----------



## Short1e

Just a little update on something i've found after doing some digging....

The fault with the water just coming is out is the gun... It needs replacing 

Then the pulsing could be caused by the "By Pass Valve".... The part should cost £40+VAT, then theres £35 per hour labour charge, but should only take an hour to take apart and put back together.


----------



## PaulN

Does the machine still pulse when you press the trigger? If not its the O ring in the pressure hose.


----------



## Short1e

PaulN said:


> Does the machine still pulse when you press the trigger? If not its the O ring in the pressure hose.


No.. It works right when I press the trigger, but I have noticed sometimes it doesn't want to push the pressure out, so it just squirts out the nozzle.

Sorry for the hard explanation :wall:


----------



## steve from wath

Short1e said:


> Just a little update on something i've found after doing some digging....
> 
> The fault with the water just coming is out is the gun... It needs replacing
> 
> Then the pulsing could be caused by the "By Pass Valve".... The part should cost £40+VAT, then theres £35 per hour labour charge, but should only take an hour to take apart and put back together.


Laura

where did you get this info from
have you a link?


----------



## Short1e

steve from wath said:


> Laura
> 
> where did you get this info from
> have you a link?


No I spoke to some repairer from Nilfisk


----------



## Short1e

My Nilfisk has been saved!!!!!! 

By the one and only "Steve from Wath"

Thank you so much Steve.....


----------



## steve from wath

a pleasure

just find the right size `o` rings 

who knows one i might buy a motorbike and need something


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR

Just a heads up for anybody suffering from this problem, mine started pulsing a couple of weeks ago, replaced the seal on the handle as it was leaking slightly, no good, took the handle apart dry as a bone inside, I then decided it was time, to take it apart, did this and when the machine was switched on, there was a tiny pin hole in the pipe that runs up the inside of the machine to the handle

All i need to do is find a new pipe and hopefully it will be back to it old self :thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Short1e said:


> My Nilfisk has been saved!!!!!!
> 
> By the one and only "Steve from Wath"
> 
> Thank you so much Steve.....


Was that the offer of a spare gun? Is there anything else you can tell us that will help others?

Paul


----------



## PaulN

steve from wath said:


> a pleasure
> 
> just find the right size `o` rings
> 
> who knows one i might buy a motorbike and need something


Was it the O ring then?


----------



## steve from wath

PaulN said:


> Was it the O ring then?


laura brought her washer to mine
i put my gun onto her machine
worked perfectly so the faults were wuth her gun

strip the gun apart ,6 screws if i remember
prize the two parts of the handle apart
there is a small tube on the left hand side,this can be checked for holes etc by filling with water and looking for drips etc
at the top there is a small white shuttle assembly(watch out for the spring inside)
this has three small `o` rings on them 
replace these if they are bust etc etc
there is a small spring to unhook
then it s a case of reassembling it all back together

ill go take some pics for you

hold on 30 mins and ill get some pics etc up for you
here you go some pics

remove the screws from the handle,put a flat blade into the two halves and prise apart and you will see this








the white part has all the `o` rings on it
remove one end of the little spring
gently lift the whole assembly out and you have this








showing the white shuttle in detail,replace any defective seals,when reassembling back together a dab of silicone free grease is recomended








this is the spring in the other end of the delivery tube








now reassemble it all back ,its a bit tricky at first but its easy to do,make sure you get the lugs into the holes ,its a lot clearer once you have it stripped down








then check with water on,then if all ok check with power on etc
there you go ,leaking trigger fixed


----------



## steve from wath

Dazzy130/VXR said:


> Just a heads up for anybody suffering from this problem, mine started pulsing a couple of weeks ago, replaced the seal on the handle as it was leaking slightly, no good, took the handle apart dry as a bone inside, I then decided it was time, to take it apart, did this and when the machine was switched on, there was a tiny pin hole in the pipe that runs up the inside of the machine to the handle
> 
> All i need to do is find a new pipe and hopefully it will be back to it old self :thumb:


if its only a small hole

gently heat a flat blade and rub over the hole to re melt it

cant be any worse than it is now


----------



## PaulN

Lovely write up steve. Now is it the white plastic part could have holes? My old gun leaked badly and i stripped it down. 

What are the sizes for the 3 O-Rings? Fancy fixing the gun as a spare.

Paul


----------



## steve from wath

PaulN said:


> Lovely write up steve. Now is it the white plastic part could have holes? My old gun leaked badly and i stripped it down.
> 
> What are the sizes for the 3 O-Rings? Fancy fixing the gun as a spare.
> 
> Paul


i dont think that the white part will have holes in it
it will most likely be that the o rings have perished,or gone hard etc,replace these and that should cure a leaking gun

the only other bit is the black plastic tube on the left the water inlet
this might have had water left in it in the winter and frozen,expanding and splitting the tube
but try the o rings first,


----------



## shaunwistow

Great write up Steve, are the o rings available from DIY stores or is it a case of having to get them from Nilfisk (rip off)?


----------



## Short1e

Shaun you can get them from any DIY store, but I got mine from work


----------



## Giltbrook

steve from wath said:


> laura brought her washer to mine
> i put my gun onto her machine
> worked perfectly so the faults were wuth her gun


 Hello Steve, I have just stumbled on this forum whilst looking for info about Nilfisk o-rings, thanks for supplying the pictures and information about the o-ring size, and how to strip down and replace the most likely faulty components, brilliant info. Only one thing puzzles me though, you have put under one of the photos - when reassembling back together a dab of silicone free grease is recomended -, and I have always thought that silicone grease is OK for o-rings, in fact, someone recommended Servisol Silicone Grease to me for similar purposes, and I bought a tube, so can you confirm to use 'silicone free' grease, or was the 'free' bit a typo?


----------



## Puntoboy

I've tried to find the o rings that fit that white shuttle assembly inside the trigger but can't find them anywhere. I've found some that were close but seemed too fat for it to work smoothly. 

I've had to replace three complete lances now due to this.


----------

